# It looks like a pudding basin



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Amongst the wood recently given to me was a small quite rough looking bowl blank marked "Big Leaf Maple". I looked this up on the net and found that it's more commonly known as Spalted Maple. It turned very easily and actually had lots of soft spots that broke out easily. I gave it two heavy coats of sanding sealer followed by a good sanding which did fill a lot of the breakout. For the finish I applied four coats of Shellac applied with a cotton ball wrapped in a piece of lint free rag. The finished size is 4 3/4" x 2 3/8" tall.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice looking bowl Harry. Spalting is caused by a fungus; this is why it separates so easily. Spalted maple makes for some very dramatic looking projects.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Beautiful bowl and wonderful pictorial. You've done it again Harry.

Ray H


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Good-on-ya mate. Hang in there, you'll make it yet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will 2nd that one Dave, like they say it takes time, about the time he as used all the free stock (lumber/timber) up he will have it down right..maybe 

But once he has many bowls made he will need the videos below for the other part of the set. ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYvDeP5Etc4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I9L1aF6kiM

fun things to use the wooden spoon for other than eating with it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXPQY_VRP6M

I just hear (Walter ) HarrySin saying dumb ass.. hahhahahaha LOL LOL

=========
=======



Dr.Zook said:


> Good-on-ya mate. Hang in there, you'll make it yet.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a beauty for sure. Looks like a right nice ice cream dish to me. Nicely done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will 2nd that one Dave, like they say it takes time, about the time he as used all the free stock (lumber/timber) up he will have it down right..maybe
> 
> ...


Interesting videos Bob but do you really think that I need a big wooden spoon to stir things on this forum, I would have thought that I do pretty good without!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I am starting to feel more confident so perhaps after making another Pot Pourri bowl for my sister-in-law, I'll attempt something with thin walls using a better quality blank.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Give it a go Harry. Just make sure you measure, measure, and measure. I have no doubts Harry you can make a fine one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Measure, Bernie, you haven't taught me anything about measuring, reference to turning! Me thinks a few shots of you measuring during one of your masterpieces, pretty please!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

No problem Harry if I can get the wife to take a few. I use a figure 8 calipers and a smaller calipers. That way you won't be making funnels or lamp shades like I used to.:lol:

Here is one I use. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...__Double_Ended_Caliper___double_end_cal?Args=

Here is the smaller one. http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2007281/4443/Thickness-Gauge.aspx


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How about this one Bernie? Digital is easier on these elderly eyes.

Buy Outside Digital Caliper 0-8" at Woodcraft.com


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that would work just fine. I am pretty good at judging with my calibrated fingers but sometimes when going thin 1/4" or less I like to really see where I am at. The post titled Wife's Vase the walls are around 1/8" or so.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've placed the order thanks Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Harry. Have fun.


----------

